# Birdwatching @ Lake Neusiedel National Park



## christopher.nahler (May 25, 2013)

Went on the photohunt with my 70-200 2.8 II testing my new E2xIII.

As I consider myself a passionate amateur I am happy about tips and feedback to improve!


----------



## christopher.nahler (May 25, 2013)

Most closeups where done with 400mm (2x200mm). The "faster" ones without the extender.


----------



## christopher.nahler (May 25, 2013)

The variety of birds if just amazing here.


----------



## christopher.nahler (May 25, 2013)

That's it!

So let me know what you think.

Chris


----------



## Mr Bean (May 25, 2013)

Some nice pics there. What camera body were you using? The pic's of the birds in the reeds can be frustrating / challenging due to the clutter and the auto focus. I've taken so many pics of in-focus twigs with out of focus birds on them


----------



## rpt (May 25, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> Some nice pics there. What camera body were you using? The pic's of the birds in the reeds can be frustrating / challenging due to the clutter and the auto focus. I've taken so many pics of in-focus twigs with out of focus birds on them


It is in the EXIF. 7D with 70-200L II and 2x.

Lovely pictures.


----------



## Click (May 25, 2013)

Very nice pictures Christopher. 8)


----------



## christopher.nahler (May 25, 2013)

Yes, 7D. In fact that was one of the main reasons why I got it, hoping to be able to catch moving animals in focus.

LOL, yes I know what you mean Mr. Bean. The camera needs some IQ to read my mind what I want to have in focus and what not. Thanks to digital age I just take more pictures and usually at least some of them are useable, esp when using spot AF and spot metering.

I also love the 3 custom settings you can register so I am able to instantly switch between apropriate settings for a bird just flying over me and the flower I am spending time with on the ground.


----------

